
Easily share your Spotify music with friends. Bops Music: just launched - sgoldman4
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/bops-music/id1498351981
======
sgoldman4
TLDR; Bops Music (launched today) showcases your saved, recently played & top
Spotify songs and has a nice timeline format to preview your friend's songs as
well. Think instagram + spotify combined. It creates a music timeline so you
can listen along with each other.

This idea came from the fact that I usually just find some new music, save it,
and then go to my saved songs and put those on repeat. I thought that opening
up my favorite/saved songs to others and being able to view friend’s songs
would provide new music inspiration.

The interesting thing about music is that you can gain hours of new tracks
from just connecting with one person.

The information you can access on Bops is NOT available in the main Spotify
app, but it is open for developers to get creative with it.

It is currently only available for iOS. I'd love to know what you guys think!
Any/all feedback welcome.

